# External Auditor - Class 190



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All

Help needed - Skill Assessment for External Auditor [221213] Category 190

I have few questions and think would helpfull to anyone refers this thread in the future.

1. I have a BSc. Accounting Special Degree and work experience relating to External Auditing (4 yrs +). 
What is the best and easiest Assessing Authority CPA/ICAA/IPA?
2. Has anyone applied through Category 190 for External Auditor ?
- Is it a must to get registered in a relevent Licencing Authority in australia before sending for the Assessment?
3. Do we have to first obtain state nomination before lodging EOI ? or other way around ? 


Thanks in Advance


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

prasadg said:


> Hi All
> 
> Help needed - Skill Assessment for External Auditor [221213] Category 190
> 
> ...


1. I'm not familiar with the Auditor assessment (I did general Accounting) but there are some rumors that IPA is the most lenient assessing authority. However, assuming that you have a solid qualification I would rather choose the body that you might want to join later on (the migration assessment can also be used as the program entry assessment & most Accounting firms incl the Big 4 work with the ICAA)

2. No, just follow the instructions for a migration assessment. You can use this assessment to join the body later on, but it's not required

3. Generally either order is fine, though it would be easier to first lodge your EoI and then apply for ss, because the states will ask for your EoI number. You could provide it later on, but it's just an additional unnecessary step. One point of caution: some States ask that you only apply with them and don't lodge other simultaneous applications, so do your research before lodging your EoI as you will have to specify the State in your EoI.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

AnneChristina said:


> 1. I'm not familiar with the Auditor assessment (I did general Accounting) but there are some rumors that IPA is the most lenient assessing authority. However, assuming that you have a solid qualification I would rather choose the body that you might want to join later on (the migration assessment can also be used as the program entry assessment & most Accounting firms incl the Big 4 work with the ICAA)
> 
> 2. No, just follow the instructions for a migration assessment. You can use this assessment to join the body later on, but it's not required
> 
> 3. Generally either order is fine, though it would be easier to first lodge your EoI and then apply for ss, because the states will ask for your EoI number. You could provide it later on, but it's just an additional unnecessary step. One point of caution: some States ask that you only apply with them and don't lodge other simultaneous applications, so do your research before lodging your EoI as you will have to specify the State in your EoI.



Gr8 Thank you very much for the reply.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear All,

Need a help again on following...

* I have 2 yrs+ experience gained before completing my degree. As Assessing Authorities specify that they only consider post qualifying experience, 

- will it be worth to include those?
- since those were done for internship, only an allowance was paid & do not have payslips. If I include those experiences, will it be a problem?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Experience Assessment*

Dear All,

Need a help again on following...

* I have 2 yrs+ experience before completing my degree. As Assessing Authorities specify that they only consider post qualifying experience, 

- will it be worth to include those?
- since those were done for internship, only an allowance was paid & do not have payslips. If I include those experiences, will it be a problem?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

prasadg said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need a help again on following...
> 
> ...


Internships may least likely to be considered for awarding points by DIBC. i would suggest you to not include these 2.5 yrs in your overall work experience.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Dear All - Another help

Since i'm working for the public sector i was not able to get a comprehensive Experience letter as specified by the Assessing Authority. In the Government Act. clearly mentioned anyone in the department cannot take a detailed experience letter unless he is leaving. But i can get a letter from the department that i'm a permanent status, Pensionable, my post etc. on a letterhead which is a common format for all.
With that i'm preparing a Statutory declaration and there i get some confusions.
This letter is given by my Supervising boss who is senior Superintendent of Audit.

1. Who has to sign on the declaration
2. Does the boss has to sign in front of a lawyer.
3. What is the procedure to get a statutory declaration. is it more than the experience letter i'm getting from the boss.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Hi All
> 
> Help needed - Skill Assessment for External Auditor [221213] Category 190
> 
> ...


Hi prasadg,

1. I have an Accounting degree and in the midst of obtaining my ICAEW membership. I have applied for skill assessment under CPA. They are very efficient. I got my results within 2 weeks.
2. Currently applying under 190 for 221213. You may take a look at the timeline as per my signature.
3. Once you got everything done (IELTS, skills assessment etc.) done, just submit your EOI via SkillSelect.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

prasadg said:


> Dear All - Another help
> 
> Since i'm working for the public sector i was not able to get a comprehensive Experience letter as specified by the Assessing Authority. In the Government Act. clearly mentioned anyone in the department cannot take a detailed experience letter unless he is leaving. But i can get a letter from the department that i'm a permanent status, Pensionable, my post etc. on a letterhead which is a common format for all.
> With that i'm preparing a Statutory declaration and there i get some confusions.
> ...


I think it's best to check with the assessing authority on your case just to ensure that whatever you are submitting will be as per their requirements.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hi All*

We applied for the External Auditor Assessment through IPA (Institute of Public Accountants Australia). IPA has processed fees from my credit card on 10th July 2014 and still i have not received any acknowledgment. 

Has anybody know the time duration to get the acknowledgement letter and the time taking for the full skill assessment.

Thanks in advance


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Usual time should be mentioned on their site.
And acknowledgement is not biggie if there's an option to track application online.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

prasadg said:


> We applied for the External Auditor Assessment through IPA (Institute of Public Accountants Australia). IPA has processed fees from my credit card on 10th July 2014 and still i have not received any acknowledgment.
> 
> Has anybody know the time duration to get the acknowledgement letter and the time taking for the full skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks in advance


My Skills Assessment (Qualification) to CPA Australia took all of 11 days from the day my agent sent the application, though the letter took 12 more days to reach.

For Employment assessment, they asked a few queries, and I'm sending the follow up documents today.

If you haven't heard from them in nearly a month, you should write mails or make a call. They don't normally take more than 10 to 15 days


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi all

This is to make a note that the Skilled and the Qualification Assessment letters were received today for me from IPA Australia and both were positive. This took quite a long time and the IPA confirmed that they would take 3 to 4 months to complete the process for both skill and employment assessment.

Hope to put the EOI ASAP

Has anyone know what is the enquiry procedure after Submitting the EOI.

Who contact the University for the verification.
Who contact the Employer for the verification.

Both above cases is IPA and both DIAC are contacting?

Because from the last month i got a new job and now i'm in a different working place. Also i'm not going to claim the point for the new job. If i the DIAC is contacting i have to get a nominated person from my previous job since i was a public sector servant.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prasadg (Sep 16, 2013)

Got the invitation today for 189


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

prasadg said:


> Got the invitation today for 189


Hey Prasad!
Many congratulation on getting the invite.

I am currently preparing the documents for external auditor. I am an ACCA Member, completed the membership in April 2014. After I am done with the qualification assessment / pre-assessment*, do I necessarily have to apply for employment assessment, as I know that I will not get any points for the skilled employment.

Can I move towards EOI on the basis of (expected) positive assessment of ACCA Membership? 

Secondly, could you write a brief overview of your journey to PR / immigration as an external auditor.

P.s. The above request for response goes to all other members who are working towards or have received their PR as an external auditor.


*in case of CA- Australia


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

I expressed my interest for NSW 190 with 55+5 on 1 June (still waiting for an invitation). From what I heard, not a single 55+5 External Auditor received an invitation from NSW this year (2015). Perhaps improving English score is a better bet than waiting for NSW invite.

Can't suggest anything about ACCA as my undergraduate degree covered everything needed. However, if you are not claiming points for skilled employment, getting your experience assessed is a waste of resources (your time and sometimes money).

Have you taken an English test?


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

c0da said:


> I expressed my interest for NSW 190 with 55+5 on 1 June (still waiting for an invitation). From what I heard, not a single 55+5 External Auditor received an invitation from NSW this year (2015). Perhaps improving English score is a better bet than waiting for NSW invite.
> 
> Can't suggest anything about ACCA as my undergraduate degree covered everything needed. However, if you are not claiming points for skilled employment, getting your experience assessed is a waste of resources (your time and sometimes money).
> 
> Have you taken an English test?


Thanks for the info, Coda!

Hmm. I am targeting 20 from IELTS - 8. In recent announcement, it has been explicitly stated that accountant 2211 have reached a ceiling, that cannot be the reason for no invite for external auditors (of course its place under 2212, but assessing authorities are the same, so may be :S) 

Which assessing authority did you apply at? IPA/CPAA/CAAAZ?
I agree that going for for skilled employment assessment would be a waste.
So are you confirming that skilled employment assessment is not required at all, and just the qualification assessment would do? You also didnt go for emp. assessment? 

I would be delighted to get a positive based on my education, and allowed to move towards EOI. My current TOEFL iBT score is equivalent to a 7-7-6.5-8.5 in IELTS, reappearing soon.


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

a.Afridi said:


> Thanks for the info, Coda!
> 
> Hmm. I am targeting 20 from IELTS - 8. In recent announcement, it has been explicitly stated that accountant 2211 have reached a ceiling, that cannot be the reason for no invite for external auditors (of course its place under 2212, but assessing authorities are the same, so may be :S)
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that 55+5 external auditors' not getting invitations has anything to do with accountants' reaching the ceiling.

When a few 55+5 accountants got invites from NSW, I started to think that maybe I should have nominated accountant as my occupation, but not anymore: external auditors' quota was reduced by 16% from 1,188 to 1,000, while accountants quota was slashed by 54% from 5,478 to 2,525. I know it has nothing to do with 190, but perhaps it suggests that the demand for auditors did not fall as badly.

I got my degree evaluated by CPA Australia.

I'm saying that you should not assess you work experience if you are not claiming any points for it because when you are invited, you'll be asked to provide documents supporting all the points you claimed. If you are not claiming points, then you don't need to provide documents. If you don't need to provide documents, why obtain them?

Good luck with your IELTS and migration assessment; keep us posted!


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

I am CA from india, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## anu87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Please help me

I am CA, please help me with below questions:

1. I have recv "academically suitable" result from CPA. Is it sufficient to apply for 189 if 60 points are completing without experience ?

2. Should I mention my articleship exp in EOI ( I am not claiming points for exp)?

3. Do I need somethg else (license etc.) too apart from CPA qualification assessment letter for external auditor?

Thanks a lot


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

Does anyone here have the situation that...
require to get skilled employment assessment for both External Auditor and Internal Auditor?

As they are different authority, and I doubt that which type of assessment should I apply?


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

yik05 said:


> Does anyone here have the situation that...
> require to get skilled employment assessment for both External Auditor and Internal Auditor?
> 
> As they are different authority, and I doubt that which type of assessment should I apply?


The assessment authority for External Auditor is CPAA/CA/ICCA. You are required to have a bachelor degree comparable to AQF Bachelor degree (if your degree is not accredited by CPAA/CA/ICCA, you will need to send the whole syllabus to assess), your degree content must satisfy 8/9 "Core Competencies" areas and your IELTS Academic results must exceed 7 in all band.

The assessment authority for Internal Auditor is VETASSESS. They will definitely require work experience. The amount of work experience required depends on your qualification, which must be comparable to AQF qualifications. They will require many proofs of employments such as reference letter, payslip, bank statement ... and in many case they will call your employer to verify your experience. 

If you are currently working as Internal Auditor and has >3 years experience post-qualification, you might want to get SA by VETASSESS to claim experience point.


----------



## a.Afridi (Jun 28, 2015)

anu87 said:


> Please help me
> 
> I am CA, please help me with below questions:
> 
> ...



As far as I know, including consultation with respectable consultants, you dont necessarily need recognition / assessment of work experience to move towards EOI, so you have completed the first stage. Nevertheless, Accountants who go for experience points assessment is an additonal benefit in points and are at significant advantage for state nomination (if you are moving towards it).

However, the current circumstances imply significant competition for Accountant categories / occupations (2211 group), which would require more than mere 60 for effectively landing an invitation. Perhaps, another attempt at IELTS/TOEFL/PTE for superior english competence - 20points. 

Having said that, I am also in process of applying myself and havnt gone through this experience, and would ideally prefer someone with this experience to comment on your queries. In the meanwhile, sharing information that I know, hope this helps!


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> The assessment authority for External Auditor is CPAA/CA/ICCA. You are required to have a bachelor degree comparable to AQF Bachelor degree (if your degree is not accredited by CPAA/CA/ICCA, you will need to send the whole syllabus to assess), your degree content must satisfy 8/9 "Core Competencies" areas and your IELTS Academic results must exceed 7 in all band.
> 
> The assessment authority for Internal Auditor is VETASSESS. They will definitely require work experience. The amount of work experience required depends on your qualification, which must be comparable to AQF qualifications. They will require many proofs of employments such as reference letter, payslip, bank statement ... and in many case they will call your employer to verify your experience.
> 
> If you are currently working as Internal Auditor and has >3 years experience post-qualification, you might want to get SA by VETASSESS to claim experience point.


the point is I have both EA and IA working experience.
Besides, as they are under the same ANZ code group, they are regarded as "related' occupation. But I just don't know how does it work if i want both experience to be counted.

Thanks!!


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

yik05 said:


> the point is I have both EA and IA working experience.
> Besides, as they are under the same ANZ code group, they are regarded as "related' occupation. But I just don't know how does it work if i want both experience to be counted.
> 
> Thanks!!


You have to choose either EA or IA experience, according to the nominated occupation you put down on your EOI (of which you have achieved a positive skill assessment). You can only nominate one occupation per EOI.

Be very careful about claiming experience point though, as many have their visa refused simply because DIBP was unable to verify or did not accept the claimed length of their employment. Normally, you can only claim the amount of experience post-qualification and after the skilled date mentioned on your skilled employment assessment letter.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Is anyone aware if the Advanced Audit and Assurance paper must be taken as an optional paper within ACCA to achieve a positive skill assessment as external auditor ?

My 2 options were Advanced Tax (UK) and Advanced Performance Mgmt however am hoping to receive a positive skills assessment as external auditor as I believe it would increase my chances for an invitation.

An Audit and Assurance paper was passed at the F papers so I hope this will be sufficient.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> You have to choose either EA or IA experience, according to the nominated occupation you put down on your EOI (of which you have achieved a positive skill assessment). You can only nominate one occupation per EOI.
> 
> Be very careful about claiming experience point though, as many have their visa refused simply because DIBP was unable to verify or did not accept the claimed length of their employment. Normally, you can only claim the amount of experience post-qualification and after the skilled date mentioned on your skilled employment assessment letter.


Do you mean that, the working experience included in my CPA qualification may be excluded?

For example, in HK, HK CPA require people to have 3 years of working experience in order to be "Qualified CPA". So these 3 years will be deducted by DIBP?

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

yik05 said:


> Do you mean that, the working experience included in my CPA qualification may be excluded?
> 
> For example, in HK, HK CPA require people to have 3 years of working experience in order to be "Qualified CPA". So these 3 years will be deducted by DIBP?
> 
> Please help. Thanks.


It depends on the qualification you submit for skill assessment. For example, if you submit your Bachelor/Master degree for assessment, the working experience is counted after you completed the degree(s). Per DIBP policy, it has to be post-qualification too (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/591929-visa-190-refused-due-point-conflict.html). For people who use their ACCA/CPA for assessment, then the experience is likely to be counted from the date the membership was conferred on you.

Anyways, be aware that skill assessment and skilled employment assessment are 2 separate assessments. You are advised to to count the experience after the Skill Met Date stipulated on CPA skilled employment assessment letter. For me, I don't claim experience point as I already have the 60pts required for 189. Therefore, I only applied for skill assessment and did not opt for the optional skilled employment assessment.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

OH yes! thanks for your information.
I will claim my degree as qualification since I studied accounting for major.
I start to realize that skill assessment and skilled employment ass't are different things. 
Will try to apply for Internal Audit full set of skills ass't +point test first and see how the result comes out.

thanks a lot! good luck


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

hungvn89 said:


> The assessment authority for External Auditor is CPAA/CA/ICCA. You are required to have a bachelor degree comparable to AQF Bachelor degree (if your degree is not accredited by CPAA/CA/ICCA, you will need to send the whole syllabus to assess), your degree content must satisfy 8/9 "Core Competencies" areas and your IELTS Academic results must exceed 7 in all band.
> 
> The assessment authority for Internal Auditor is VETASSESS. They will definitely require work experience. The amount of work experience required depends on your qualification, which must be comparable to AQF qualifications. They will require many proofs of employments such as reference letter, payslip, bank statement ... and in many case they will call your employer to verify your experience.
> 
> If you are currently working as Internal Auditor and has >3 years experience post-qualification, you might want to get SA by VETASSESS to claim experience point.





Hi Hungvn89- i have done BCom (H) and CA . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------

